# Wu Style Tai Chi Chuan - 10 Week Beginner’s Courses



## WuStyle Brixton (Aug 3, 2012)

Learn the basic principles of Wu Style Tai Chi Chuan, the first section of the hand form, warm-ups and loosening exercises, Tai Chi walking, five elements meditation and an introduction to push hands.
Our next evening course starts on Tuesday 11th September 6.15pm – 7.15pm at Brixton Community Base, Talma Road, SW2 1AS.

Our next morning course starts on Thursday 13th September 9.45am – 10.45am at SWC, Unit 11 Eurolink Centre, 49 Effra Road, SW2 1BZ.

The course costs £65 and also entitles you to join our ongoing classes for half price during the course duration.

Please contact us to book your place and check our website for any further details.

www.wustylebrixton.co.uk
 info@wustylebrixton.co.uk

Wu family Tai Chi Chuan is a traditional Chinese martial art with a family lineage dating back one hundred and fifty years with its origins in the Imperial court of China during the Ching dynasty.

Regular practice improves balance, flexibility and co-ordination and helps to develop core strength and power, a relaxed focused mind and a healthy resilient body.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 3, 2012)

i did a few lessons with this lot and they were ace.  will do some more one day!


----------



## tendril (Aug 7, 2012)

Seeing as you are advertising on Urban75, any discount for us U75 members?


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Aug 8, 2012)

If I can get there in time I'm interested.


----------



## WuStyle Brixton (Aug 9, 2012)

Sure, I can arrange a discount for U75 members. Get in touch if you want to book a place on one of our 10 week courses.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Aug 9, 2012)

Annoyingly, the train times mean I can't get into Brixton in time.  Shame.


----------

